# Xmas Party Cancelled by Hotel



## porridge (7 Dec 2010)

Hi, 

A few friends and I booked a christmas party night in one of the local hotels (Cork). The ticket proce was €59. The party was cancelled, by the hotel, due to the bad weather. 

The hotel has asked us if we would like to attend another party night. Unfortunately no other night suits the group, as we have other commitments on the run up to xmas. 

The hotel subsequently offered us vouchers to be used in the hotel at a later date. Again, this was unsatisfactory to the many of the group, as it is unlikely that we would stay over (being so close to home) and there is no spa etc. 

So I am left with a difficult situation, and unhappy friends! Am I entilted to get our money back?


----------



## Black Sheep (7 Dec 2010)

It surprises me that the hotel cancelled your party due to the bad weather, without at least checking if you were willing to travel. It is more likely that the bad weather would affect your group than the hotel. Can their staff not get in to work or are they using the bad weather as an excuse. It sounds to me that you would have a very good case for a refund.

Even Michael o Leary gives a refund when he cancels a flight


----------



## jhegarty (7 Dec 2010)

You are entitled to either a party on the date you booked , or a full refund.


----------



## SparkRite (7 Dec 2010)

jhegarty said:


> You are entitled to either a party on the date you booked , or a full refund.



+1
At the end of the day, you paid for a service that was not supplied.


----------



## Bob_tg (8 Dec 2010)

Sounds to me like they have to give you your money back if they cancelled it.


----------



## Papercut (8 Dec 2010)

porridge said:


> Am I entilted to get our money back?


Did you request a refund?


----------



## porridge (8 Dec 2010)

Thank you all for the replys. 

I'm not sure why the hotel cancelled. They may have had our best interest at heart, or they have had only a  few tables booked and hoped to save themselves some expense, by moving our group to another night that was not fully booked. 

Based on the advice above, I have rang the hotel manager and have requested a refund. The hotel manager did not appreciete the request and got quite frustrated. He felt that it was unfair of me to even ask. The terms and conditions says "The hotel are not responsible if a performer or group cancels for any reason." This was used as justification to refuse a refund. 

However the function was a party night, with dinner and a band, and the whole function was cancelled. I believe I am within my rights to get a refund, but unfortunatel the hotel does not. 

The manager said that he wished to consider the situation and will get back to me. 

I'll think twice about organising next years bash!


----------



## Plek Trum (10 Dec 2010)

Any update on your refund?  I think I know the hotel you are on about, having had a similar experience a few years back.  Let us know how you get on!


----------



## alaskaonline (10 Dec 2010)

get on to the National Consumer Agency and ask them for advice. i might be naive but if a flight got canceled you get the money back too if that's what you want and regardless if the pilot went on sick leave or not (if that's used as a reason for the cancellation). same here, you booked a whole package not just a band so you're entitled to this refund.

Good Luck


----------



## Staples (10 Dec 2010)

porridge said:


> They may have had our best interest at heart


 
Doubt it.



porridge said:


> The hotel manager did not appreciete the request and got quite frustrated. He felt that it was unfair of me to even ask. The terms and conditions says "The hotel are not responsible if a performer or group cancels for any reason." This was used as justification to refuse a refund.


 
This is a a red herring. You're not asking for refund because the performer didn't turn up. You're asking for a refund because the hotel cancelled your booking.  For all he knows, you might have been happy enough to just come for the dinner and drinks.

Frankly, I can't understand the basis for the manager's frustration. He has some neck to say the least.


----------



## porridge (14 Dec 2010)

All, 

Gave the manager another call, after allowing a few days for reflection. He has decided to give us our money back. So very happy with that, we are going to put it towards our new years party. 

I'm very glad I stuck to my guns, and thanks all for the encouragement! Even thought it all worked out well in the end, we won't be considering the same hotel for any other functions. It shouldn't have been as much hassle as it was. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Bob_tg (14 Dec 2010)

Well done!

With the way the economy is going, this is an ongoing problem which is not going to go away.  Businesses who collect deposits such as hotels, estate agents, wedding dress shops, landlords, etc. are hard-pressed for cash and are very reluctant to depart with it, even when they should.  I believe the purpose of a deposit is to secure a booking - not to advance cashflow for a business.

I think there is an opportunity here for the introduction of an agency who would act as escrow/ honest broker and hold monies on deposit for both parties.  Perhaps PayPal or some other major trusted brand could move into that business.  Just a thought...


----------



## Staples (17 Dec 2010)

Glad it worked out okay.

Thanks for letting us know the outcome.


----------

